# OnStar Frustration - No Store Function



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

Yesterday I picked up my new Cruze 4 dr Sedan Premium edition. The car is great but I am frustrated with OnStar and this model. On my 2014 Cruze I could press OnStar calling button and use their minutes by saying Call Denise or Call Home and it would call the number. With this new 2018 Cruze the Store function is not available. A call to OnStar was an exercise in futility as the person told me how to do what I already knew how to ... Call by stating each digit. After 15 minutes I finally made him understand that I wanted to Store a number and call by the name. He confirmed it is not available but should be. I now have a ticket open to find out why it doesn't work with this model car. The call from the car using OnStar and the phone sounds tinny according to persons I called yesterday, unless I speak directly to the center console area. Appears the mics maybe inferior quality to the old Cruze. Anyone else experienced issues with call quality from new 2018 model?


----------

